# ZZ Moves vs TPS



## Mastermind2368 (Jun 12, 2018)

(Asking for friend.) 
Hey! Any ZZ solvers? Would you mind filling this out? https://goo.gl/forms/1ROTK68T9AFI1Lny2


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 13, 2018)

Cool
I'll do a couple.
What is this for?


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Sep 2, 2018)

Oops just saw this now. Its for some idea he has about graphing it or something.


----------

